# General question about FreeBSD



## bsmith (Apr 14, 2017)

I installed FreeBSD on an older laptop and wifi didn't work so I spent a lot of time on it.  Then it crashed and on the laptop I'm using now everything works great.  I was just wondering if there's anything I need to know about besides updates to keep my system running at it's best.  In Linux there's always something and I was just wondering if it was that way in FreeBSD.

Thanks


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 15, 2017)

You have given us absolutely no information to help you.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 15, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I was just wondering if there's anything I need to know about besides updates to keep my system running at it's best.


Well, the FreeBSD handbook is a good place to start looking. It heavily depends on how you're using your laptop and in which environments. Keeping your system up to date is definitely an important aspect, but so is keeping your system secured. I'm thinking in the likes of setting up a decent firewall, making a backup plan (and using it!), perhaps apply some basic security enhancements (for example: /etc/sysctl.conf might be interesting to look into, together with the sysctl(8) manualpage).

Other than that I fully agree with drhowarddrfine up there. You don't give us much to go on here


----------



## bsmith (Apr 15, 2017)

I just use it for basic applications such as internet, mail and writing.  I haven't tried setting up printing yet. I use kde.  I'm not really sure what I need to know except that I just want to keep FreeBSD up and working and running properly and I want to know about routing maintenance.  I'll look into setting up a firewall but unfortunately for me at least the handbooks are written for someone who already know a lot about the os and that's not me.  If that's not enough info I apologize.


----------



## puppyboy (Apr 15, 2017)

A good starting point would be to subscribe to mailing lists. freebsd-announce and freebsd-security-notifications are good so you'll be notified by email when there's a new patch out that you need to install. You can check your current patch level by running `# freebsd-version -ku`. It should return two lines, both will say 11.0-RELEASE-p9 (this is assuming you're on 11.0-RELEASE which you should be given your apparent level of familiarity with operating freebsd). If either line says -p8 or lower, then you're already behind and need to update. Review the handbook section on updating for this, because if nothing else you need to start learning how to navigate the handbook to solve uncomplicated problems. It's just two commands you need to run, and you'll find them in the handbook.

Also take a look at the full list of mailing lists and subscribe to any that sound like they might have information you'll find useful.

Besides that, keep your non-base system updated. I assume you're using binary packages instead of ports? If so, just run a `# pkg update` and `# pkg upgrade` every day or two to make sure you're getting the latest package versions available for you.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 15, 2017)

I've been doing the updates and upgrades.  It's the same thing with linux.  Yes I am running version 11.  Thanks for the info.  As far as the handbooks I used them to get freebsd installed and working but it's when I get to a specific problem that I run into problems.  Thanks again.


----------



## chrbr (Apr 15, 2017)

Dear bsmith,
please check the articles in http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/index.html. This page is a great resource. http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/lpdprinting.html is about printing.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks!  I've bookmarked them.  I was wondering about printing because I have a wireless new printer that also copies and scans.  I know scanning can be kind of difficult with different OS's and I don't see it mentioned.  But my printer is capable of scanning to email and printing from email which is what I do with my chromebook.  I'm always up for a challenge.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Apr 16, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I was wondering about printing because I have a wireless new printer that also copies and scans. I know scanning can be kind of difficult with different OS's and I don't see it mentioned. But my printer is capable of scanning to email and printing from email which is what I do with my chromebook. I'm always up for a challenge.



I got a Xerox laser printer a couple years ago and had the same concern. Using `lpr` is an easy solution if it's a postscript printer, and is easy for a networked printer as well. Wonkity.com has a great page on doing that. As for scanning, this one will scan to USB so I just use that function with a memory stick. As for scan to email, that sounds like it will need special software, and I don't need it anyway since it's basically just an alternative transfer method.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 16, 2017)

I haven't even messed with it yet but I'll keep than in mind.  I'll have to check into scanning to usb but I don't remember seeing that option.  Thanks


----------

